# New owner of XD Tactical



## specter (Jul 24, 2006)

I picked up my very first Springfield today and from what I can tell it looks to be a well made firearm. I got the XD Tactical in .45acp since I had no .45 and wanted something bigger than my 9mm for a house gun. Although the pistol is not new, it might as well be as it appears to have had no more than a box of ammo through it. I picked up a couple hundred rounds of ball ammo, Federal and Winchester as well as a couple of boxes of PMC Starfire HPs to try out.

Any suggestions on HP ammo these guns tend to shoot better? Any thoughts on HP ammo that may be problematic and to stay away from?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

My experience is that all the XD45 platforms, including the new XDs will cycle any factory ammo and shoot it accurately. I carry with the cheap stuff, Winchester white box Personal Protection 230 grain jacketed hollow points. It doesn't expand into the pretty flowers like some of the high priced stuff, but the bullet stays together and expands to roughly the same diameter.

In a self defense encounter, putting any bullet _on target_ will make more difference than which particular hollow point you select, and using the WWB allows me to shoot more practice rounds than shooting the good stuff.


----------



## specter (Jul 24, 2006)

Bisley said:


> My experience is that all the XD45 platforms, including the new XDs will cycle any factory ammo and shoot it accurately. I carry with the cheap stuff, Winchester white box Personal Protection 230 grain jacketed hollow points. It doesn't expand into the pretty flowers like some of the high priced stuff, but the bullet stays together and expands to roughly the same diameter.
> 
> In a self defense encounter, putting any bullet _on target_ will make more difference than which particular hollow point you select, and using the WWB allows me to shoot more practice rounds than shooting the good stuff.


You are so very right that proper shot placement via precision shooting is the key to better stopping power than any specialty bullet or high powered cartridge. Having a carry round with which you can practice effectively, economically and with enough repetition should make one more capable of doing this. I will have to look into some of the WWB HP rounds you mentioned. Are they are mainly carried at walmart or will I find them elsewhere as well?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have only seen them at Walmart, but you can order them online, too, from several ammo dealers.


----------



## Cwcoolcow (Nov 2, 2012)

Specter, I did the exact same thing 2 years ago. Picked up a nice used XD Tactical in .45 for my bedroom safe. Its still there. I also added a light. Great shooter. I emailed Springfield Armory customer service a few weeks ago with the SN and they gave me the manufacturing date. Enjoy


----------

